# I got a little pussy tonight!



## runnah (Nov 19, 2014)

So this little guy had been hiding out under my shed for a couple days. I coaxed her out with some tuna and brought her inside because it was super cold. She was pretty banged up and limping so my wife took her to the vet. Turns out she has fleas, worms, a wound on leg and respiratory infection! The vet fixed her up and she is chilling in the basement until the flea medicine does its thing.

The wife decided to keep her and my son named her candy, so she'll end up being a stripper.


----------



## limr (Nov 19, 2014)

Awwww, thank you for saving her! 

You'd better get her a catnip pole so she can start practicing her act.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 19, 2014)

The poor thing.  Very sweet of you and your family to adopt her.


----------



## runnah (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah she is super friendly and only 6 months old.

We think she came from a hoarders place about a mile away. We asked the owners and they said all their 13 cats were present and accounted for. She is way too friendly to be a feral/stray cat.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 19, 2014)

you sucker. i bet you just got a two hundred dollar vet bill for that mangy thing. Wife made you didn't she?


----------



## runnah (Nov 19, 2014)

bribrius said:


> you sucker. i bet you just got a two hundred dollar vet bill for that mangy thing. Wife made you didn't she?



Only $70. But yeah I was not as sold in the idea of spending a ton of money.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 19, 2014)

I am sneezing all the way from colorado!
She sure is a cutie though. Congratulations on the adoption!


----------



## BillM (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm willing to adopt strippers named Candy too, just saying


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 19, 2014)

^5 on the new family member ... you'll get that $70 back by not having to buy anti-rodent stuff.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 19, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> ^5 on the new family member ... you'll get that $70 back by not having to buy anti-rodent stuff.


naa. they will want a hamster next. i just got suckered into one of them it just showed up.


----------



## snerd (Nov 19, 2014)

Good on ya! Anyone takes in a stray like that is okay by me. Besides............ a little pussy never hurt anybody!!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 20, 2014)

I judge people by the way they treat animals. You seem alright.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you for saving her. Some strays are super friendly, especially younger cats and it seems to have worked in Candy's favor.


----------



## KenC (Nov 20, 2014)

Sounds like the beginning of a beautiful friendship, as Bogie said.  Reminds me of our late black cat, also a super friendly stray.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I judge people by the way they treat animals. You seem alright.


geez. what does that say about me then? My first experience with kitties is my uncle the taxidermist had a cat that had a litter and he brought me down to the lake to show me how to drown them. Think i was like eight years old. Think he only kept it for mice etc. Notice i am pretty good to my dog though..
Suppose times were different back then especially in the more rural areas you don't hear of too much of that type of thing now..


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2014)

I could have lived my whole life without ever hearing that story. Thanks a lot.


----------



## qleak (Nov 20, 2014)

20140524_0002 by n8.iverson, on Flickr

My cat is my most willing photography subject, my dog will tolerate a bit but eventually wants to be left alone. They can be a little tricky with flash photography, their eyelids are a little too quick for TTL flash or for nikon CLS pre-flashes so you either have to go manual or crank the iso 

Congrats on the new family member.


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I judge people by the way they treat animals. You seem alright.
> ...



It says a lot, actually.   An unfortunate post, but revealing.

Runnah, that was an easy call to make!   Now that you've helped her, this little creature will give the love back in spades.       Will probably grow into a photogenic kitty, too!   It's win-win!


----------



## bribrius (Nov 20, 2014)

limr said:


> I could have lived my whole life without ever hearing that story. Thanks a lot.


sorry. I don't think it was a special trip he was bringing me down there duck hunting or something.  Otherwise he probably would have done away with them like the chickens or whatever. It really isn't any better now is it? People let them go "free" like runnahs cat (saved that things life ) to die of starvation, cold or disease. Or they bring them to a shelter which leaves it shoved in a cage for a couple months and if no one takes it euthanizes it or transfers it to a shelter that will.
They do give discounts on fixing them now though to prevent those past ways of ridding them. I think back then people just asked there neighbors. No takers they did away with them on their own. Runnah saved that cat though probably another good soul letting the animal they don't want to "go free" which pretty much means slow miserable death.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 20, 2014)

So glad you helped her!  Get her all fixed up and then spayed when she is doing better.  I'm surprised the vet bill was so low!  When I worked at an animal hospital we would have people bring in animals they found all the time which had been injured or sick then raise a huge fuss when they got the bill (usually the bill included a huge discount since it was a found animal).  Try to keep her as an indoor cat and you'll have fewer vet bills (I know, easier said than done sometimes, my daughters cat spends her time outdoors).


----------



## annamaria (Nov 20, 2014)

I love cats! Though I am allergic to them.  I can pet and play with them outside and then wash my hands.  Maybe one day when I have my own yard I can.  So glad you adopted the kitty


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2014)

terri said:


> Runnah, that was an easy call to make!   Now that you've helped her, this little creature will give the love back in spades.       Will probably grow into a photogenic kitty, too!   It's win-win!



I won't be sharing pussy pics all over the internet if thats what you mean.


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2014)

Spoiler.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 20, 2014)

There's hope for you, yet.  WTG, Runnah.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah yes.  A little objective lesson in understanding that context is everything.


----------



## BillM (Nov 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> I won't be sharing pussy pics all over the internet if thats what you mean.



Why not, everyone else does


----------



## Overread (Nov 20, 2014)

2 pages and no one has said it yet? Ok ok fine I will.



RUNNAH stop using on-camera-flash!

Seriously that's abusive not to at least tilt the head of the flash or get it off-camera!! Gah and whilst were're at it lets talk about angles and such too....











Dawws cute kitty and good luck with her - hope she pulls through it all and grows up strong!


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2014)

Well folks it's not looking good. Woke up to her having a seizure and voiding bowels. At the emergency vet and they are thinking rabies so chances are she will have to be put down.


----------



## qleak (Nov 25, 2014)

runnah said:


> Well folks it's not looking good. Woke up to her having a seizure and voiding bowels. At the emergency vet and they are thinking rabies so chances are she will have to be put down.



Holy crap! I'm sorry to hear this. :'(

Also, this may mean a painful series of shots for your household


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah she is no more. Will have to wait for test results.

The good news is that she was warm and fed for her last days.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 25, 2014)

Runnah, sorry to hear this.  You did what you could.  Can't ask for more.


----------



## limr (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh no!   I'm sorry this happened to her but glad that you took her in so she at least wasn't alone.


----------



## KenC (Nov 25, 2014)

My sympathies.  It's always hard to lose a cat.


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2014)

Very sorry to hear of this turn of events 

But yes, be glad that you gave her a few happy, warm, safe days in her life.


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2014)

Poor little girl.      She was out there too long, more than likely with no vaccinations, and fell prey.   It happens   You still did right by giving her shelter, food, and making her feel safe.   No way to predict this outcome, but at least she didn't languish or suffer long.   Sometimes that's all you can offer.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Poor thing!  I'm glad you took her in.  Those don't sound like any rabies symptoms I've ever heard of or had experience with.  It sounds like she may have had some other severe health problems though.


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2014)

Sad day for all. Luckily my son is away with his grandparents but he I still going to be upset.


----------



## runnah (Nov 26, 2014)

Drama continues... Cat had rabies!!!

A round of shots for everyone in the family. I am super pissed that the vet we took it to didn't mention it to be a risk.

That's what we get for trying to be nice.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 26, 2014)

That sucks!  Those shots aren't fun!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 26, 2014)

I try to get one every night


----------



## Overread (Nov 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> Drama continues... Cat had rabies!!!
> 
> A round of shots for everyone in the family. I am super pissed that the vet we took it to didn't mention it to be a risk.
> 
> That's what we get for trying to be nice.



Eh the vet probably assumed that you'd be aware of the risk as its pretty common to be aware of rabies as a potential issue with any stray. Still least you all got jabbed up!



gsgary said:


> I try to get one every night



And here I thought you were a dog guy and hated cats!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 26, 2014)

It doesn't say cats in the title, if a cat came near our house they would rip it to shreads


----------



## runnah (Nov 26, 2014)

gsgary said:


> It doesn't say cats in the title, if a cat came near our house they would rip it to shreads



Can I borrow one of your dogs? 

Next cat I see is going to be shot at.


----------



## limr (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm sorry that the cat was sick and now everyone needs to get the rabies shots, but I'm going to stop reading this thread now.


----------



## Overread (Nov 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't say cats in the title, if a cat came near our house they would rip it to shreads
> ...



don't make me organise a mass site feline photo  posting spree!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 26, 2014)

Overread said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Look what i found, Archie meeting my aunty's cat


----------



## runnah (Nov 26, 2014)

Well the wife just got 6 shots and I have to get 10 tomorrow.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 26, 2014)

SOOO sorry for you and your wife. 
You did a good deed. Can we tell your son, she just ran away back to her home
But, now you need to wonder where the rabies got the cat...is it anything that could hurt your kids?!
No shots for me but hubby ended up in ER today with blood clots, so maybe 12 months of bold thinners for him 
Truly,
Happy Thanksgiving to all,
Nancy


----------

